# eVic Mini 60w Full Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/9/15)

*The eVic Mini Full Kit is now in stock!!!
*
*

*​
The Joyetech eVic VTC Mini 60W is a the evolution of the smash hit eVic VT, bringing all of the features of the original while integrating a changeable battery with magnetized cover, and an much smaller form factor. Building upon the original which was known for being an affordable, fully featured device, the eVic VTC Mini 60W integrates the full output wattage and dual temperature controlled output modes of the original, as well as the beautiful OLED Display, in a greatly reduced form factor. The eVic VTC Mini 60W also features a removable 18650 battery (sold separately) which is easily accessible with a magnetized door design. This allows for greater range and usability. when properly prepared, than the original, with a USB Charging Port and Pass Through USB Charging further decreasing downtime and improving flexibility.

The eVic VT features wattage output from 1 to 60W, with a resistance range of 0.1 to 3.0 ohms in standard mode, alongside a dual temperature output module that supports Ni200 Nickel and Titanium coils with an output of 200 to 600 degrees Fahrenheit and a resistance range of 0.05 to 1.0 ohms in temperature mode. This pairs perfectly with the included eGo One Mega, which comes included with both Ni200 Nickel and Titanium Coils to use right out of the box. Full featured and ultra compact, the Joyetech eVic VTC Mini 60W is sure to assert itself as one of the premiere small form factor devices in today's market.

One of the biggest draw cards to the new eVic Mini is that it is firmware upgrade-able. 

Get yours now:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/evic-vtc-mini-full-kit

Grab one of our batteries as well while you at it and qualify for free shipping 

Use FREESHIP coupon code on checkout

Reactions: Like 1


----------

